# Hey Dr. Falsetti, This is Funnay!!



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I never laughed so hard at a politi...I mean doping cartoon in a long time!!
..


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Ha, that is classic.....and accurate. 

I can't think of an public figure who has had a larger fall from grace


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I can't think of an public figure who has had a larger fall from grace


Wow. Seriously? Did he kill his ex-wife?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Ha, that is classic.....and accurate.
> 
> I can't think of an public figure who has had a larger fall from grace





mohair_chair said:


> Wow. Seriously? Did he kill his ex-wife?



I believe in the sports world, the Dr. maybe correct.


Edit: Maybe Pete Rose is right up there with LA, or vice versa.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

cda 455 said:


> I believe in the sports world, the Dr. maybe correct.


Nope, in the sports world, it's pretty tough to top OJ. Armstrong isn't even close.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> I believe in the sports world, the Dr. maybe correct.
> 
> 
> Edit: Maybe Pete Rose is right up there with LA, or vice versa.


Maybe O.J.


----------



## BigDweeb (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maybe?_


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey, OJ never tested positive once for murder.

And I think he's the most tested athlete on Earth for murder.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> Nope, in the sports world, it's pretty tough to top OJ. Armstrong isn't even close.


You're beyond correct! 

(How can I forget O.J.  ?)



In addition, he got busted for kidnapping and robbery and doing mega time in prison (Minimum nine years and as much as thirty-six years !).


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

Zombie John said:


> Hey, OJ never tested positive once for murder.
> 
> And I think he's the most tested athlete on Earth for murder.


True, and he was busy looking for the real killer of the two people he killed, until he was incarcerated on those other unpleasant charges.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyways, that's a great cartoon. Good find.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

shermes said:


> True, and he was busy looking for the real killer of the two people he killed, until he was incarcerated on those other unpleasant charges.



And he even wrote a book on how he _may_ have killed them entitled: "If_ *I Did It: Confessions of the Killer*_".


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> Nope, in the sports world, it's pretty tough to top OJ. Armstrong isn't even close.


Poor Lance, the guy can't win anything 

At least he made the podium


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol:

This still cracks me up!
...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a funny cartoon. 

But what's up with your thread title? If you're going to send a personal message to another poster why not use the PM system?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

*don't think OJ was as popular as LA*

not much of a football guy, but I don't think OJ had the same lure as LA. If you weren't a football guy, you didn't know about OJ. But pretty much everyone, even noncyclists, knows who LA is. Cancer survivor, extreme endurance athlete, Mr healthy lifestyle, etc.. People in Euro know more about LA than OJ. So from this perspective, it can be argue his fall is greater. Besides, LA falls while still an active athlete.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> not much of a football guy, but I don't think OJ had the same lure as LA. If you weren't a football guy, you didn't know about OJ. But pretty much everyone, even noncyclists, knows who LA is. Cancer survivor, extreme endurance athlete, Mr healthy lifestyle, etc.. People in Euro know more about LA than OJ. So from this perspective, it can be argue his fall is greater. Besides, LA falls while still an active athlete.


OJ was everywhere in his heyday. Lots of commercials.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> It's a funny cartoon.
> 
> But what's up with your thread title? If you're going to send a personal message to another poster why not use the PM system?


Really?? C'mon. You get a thrill from peeking at personal correspondence? You thought it was personal going by the thread title and yet you went ahead and opened it anyway. For shame


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Chris-X said:


> Armstrong is just in the stalking phase with Levi's wife...:yikes:


Lance is no O.J. but he seems to have a problem with women he sees as a threat. Touch of the 'mother/wh0re' complex methinks.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jorgy said:


> OJ was everywhere in his heyday. Lots of commercials.


I grew up in Europe. Never heard of him till I moved back to America and saw the Hertz commercials

Most of the world had not idea who OJ was until he drove a white bronco


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Makes a great avatar....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Keski said:


> Makes a great avatar....



I was thinking of that too  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> But what's up with your thread title? If you're going to send a personal message to another poster why not use the PM system?


New to the internet  ?



sir duke said:


> Really?? C'mon. You get a thrill from peeking at personal correspondence? You thought it was personal going by the thread title and yet you went ahead and opened it anyway. For shame



^^^What he said.^^^


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Did OJ play fotball too? I only ever saw him with Leslie Nielsen. 

Great cartoon.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Did OJ play fotball too? I only ever saw him with Leslie Nielsen.
> 
> Great cartoon.



One of the greatest running backs in U.S. football history despite playing for a mediocre lame team.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Really?? C'mon. You get a thrill from peeking at personal correspondence? You thought it was personal going by the thread title and yet you went ahead and opened it anyway. For shame


All right, you win. I'm being a curmudgeon. I've given out too much positive rep in the past 24 hours otherwise I would give you one right now.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> All right, you win. I'm being a *curmudgeon*. I've given out too much positive rep in the past 24 hours otherwise I would give you one right now.


Hey, I learned a new word today!



Rep'ed, you are  !


Edit: "You must spread some rep's around before giving it to Local Hero again  ".


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I grew up in Europe. Never heard of him till I moved back to America and saw the Hertz commercials
> 
> Most of the world had not idea who OJ was until he drove a white bronco


In Britain and Europe O.J. was only known for being the butt of Leslie Nielsen's humour. Gridiron had zero visibility outside N.America when O.J. played so I'd say Lance's fall is greater, although his crimes are misdemeanors compared to Simpson's.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> All right, you win. I'm being a curmudgeon. I've given out too much positive rep in the past 24 hours otherwise I would give you one right now.


Nothing wrong with being a curmudgeon, but there are plenty of things in the doping forum more worthy of your ire. You were decent enough to concede a point so let's call it quits.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> not much of a football guy, but I don't think OJ had the same lure as LA. If you weren't a football guy, you didn't know about OJ.


What! Are you nuts? That's crazy...

OJ was ten times more popular than Lance. And I'm not a foot ball guy either.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Nope, in the sports world, it's pretty tough to top OJ. Armstrong isn't even close.


O.J.'s sporting days were long gone when he murdered his ex and her friend. Unless you count pro/celebrity golf. Outside the U.S. he was only known as 'Nordgren' (if he was known at all). 
Greater notoriety, yes. Further fall, don't think so on a global basis.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What! Are you nuts? That's crazy...
> 
> OJ was ten times more popular than Lance. And I'm not a foot ball guy either.


Pretty much. 

I do find it hilarious that allegedly killing someone isn't bad as allegedly doping. :thumbsup:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

sir duke said:


> O.J.'s sporting days were long gone when he murdered his ex and her friend. Unless you count pro/celebrity golf. Outside the U.S. he was only known as 'Nordgren' (if he was known at all).
> Greater notoriety, yes. Further fall, don't think so on a global basis.


OJ was a TV personality and actor later in life. OJ did a lot of commercials, and I think he worked some football games.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> OJ was a TV personality and actor later in life. OJ did a lot of commercials, and I think he worked some football games.


Absolutely, he was doing OK but struggling to stay on the 'B' list in Tinseltown. Was he hooking up with Presidents? If he had committed his crimes when still a running back, no question, hero to zero in the blink of an eye.
When you think about it, it doesn't say a lot for Armstrong's prospects to be mentioned in the same sentence as a cold-blooded murderer and scumbag like Simpson. You wanna be a bigger douche than Lance? Kill someone.. (....yikes)


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> OJ was a TV personality and actor later in life. OJ did a lot of commercials, and I think he worked some football games.


The world outside of the US had no idea who he was. Some B-list actor who used to play a game nobody out side the US cared about


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I do find it hilarious that allegedly killing someone isn't bad as allegedly doping. :thumbsup:


Wow, who said this?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, OJ's crime was notably worse than Armstrong's. The deal with Lance though is that he transcended popularity and his following was practically religious. He was the deity of a mythology so big that the entire sport bent to his will. OJ was a popular football player but I bet that not nearly as many tears were shed by people while tearing his posters off of their walls.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Absolutely, he was doing OK but struggling to stay on the 'B' list in Tinseltown. Was he hooking up with Presidents? If he had committed his crimes when still a running back, no question, hero to zero in the blink of an eye.
> *When you think about it, it doesn't say a lot for Armstrong's prospects to be mentioned in the same sentence as a cold-blooded murderer and scumbag like Simpson. *You wanna be a bigger douche than Lance? Kill someone.. (....yikes)


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> The world outside of the US had no idea who he was. Some B-list actor who used to play a game nobody out side the US cared about


I believe Fuentes good your blood mixed up while freezing it. OJ worked for NBC Sports after his career in football, covering a number of different sports beside American football. I believe he covered the NFL Europe as well as some Wide World of Sports and Olympic coverage. Ye cycling is certainly bigger than US football in Europe, but US Football is not an unknown sport nor are it's greatest players especially those who kill their ex wives and their ex wife's boyfriend. B- list actor.... try A-List sports commentator.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> I believe Fuentes good your blood mixed up while freezing it. OJ worked for NBC Sports after his career in football, covering a number of different sports beside American football. I believe he covered the NFL Europe as well as some Wide World of Sports and Olympic coverage. Ye cycling is certainly bigger than US football in Europe, but US Football is not an unknown sport nor are it's greatest players especially those who kill their ex wives and their ex wife's boyfriend. B- list actor.... try A-List sports commentator.


The world is a big place. O.J. was virtually unknown outside of the US. Lance certainly is not. You grew up with him, most of the world did not


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> Yes, OJ's crime was notably worse than Armstrong's. The deal with Lance though is that he transcended popularity and his following was practically religious. He was the deity of a mythology so big that the entire sport bent to his will. OJ was a popular football player but I bet that not nearly as many tears were shed by people while tearing his posters off of their walls.


I came to the US when I was young back in the late 80s. Didn't watch much football. Didn't know about the name OJ until I went to highschool in the late 90s and started going to the highschool football games (as a hangout). But even then I didn't even know OJ was a black running back until by chance I saw an old NFL game on ESPN Classics. Up until then, I thought OJ was a white quarterback!

In Asia, the name Lance Armstrong is more widely known than the name OJ Simpson.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> What! Are you nuts? That's crazy...
> 
> OJ was ten times more popular than Lance. And I'm not a foot ball guy either.


I never heard of OJ until I went to highschool and hearing the football jocks talked of the name OJ. Even than I thought he was a white quarterback until I saw an NFL game on ESPN Classics. In Asia, people hear of the name Lance Armstrong before they'll know who OJ is.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> The world is a big place. O.J. was virtually unknown outside of the US. Lance certainly is not. You grew up with him, most of the world did not


I've ask a number of my collegues who live, work, and grew up in Switzerland. Those in their late 30's and up know of OJ's career in football, TV, movies, and prison. Yes they know about LA and followed his career more closely, but they all agreed murdering someone is way worse than using PEDs to compete in a sport already neck deep in PEDs.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

SicBith said:


> I've ask a number of my collegues who live, work, and grew up in Switzerland. Those in their late 30's and up know of OJ's career in football, TV, movies, and prison. Yes they know about LA and followed his career more closely, but they all agreed murdering someone is way worse than using PEDs to compete in a sport already neck deep in PEDs.


A few guys in Switzerland hardly makes Simpson a global presence, but it is reassuring to know that living in Switzerland gives you enough of a moral compass to realise that murdering people is a greater wrong than taking PED's and coercing team mates to do the same.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Problem is OJ didn't do it. Seriously. His son did.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Zombie John said:


> Hey, OJ never tested positive once for murder.
> 
> And I think he's the most tested athlete on Earth for murder.


He did write a book about it though..


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> I've ask a number of my collegues who live, work, and grew up in Switzerland. Those in their late 30's and up know of OJ's career in football, TV, movies, and prison. Yes they know about LA and followed his career more closely, but they all agreed murdering someone is way worse than using PEDs to compete in a sport already neck deep in PEDs.


Ha!

They know him because of his White Bronco. They would have been 5 years old when he was playing. 

I grew up in Europe, came back to the US for College, moved back after college. I returned to US a few months before the White Bronco chase. Both my roommates/teammates were Swiss and I had to explain, with my limited knowledge, who OJ was and why it was a big deal. They had never heard of him, nor had most of the world. 

Growing up I had zero idea of NFL football. We might see 1 game a year, the Superbowl, if you were willing to stay up late.

Nobody is equating their crimes, not sure why you guys pretend anyone thinks this.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

And there you have it...................Forums will argue about absolutely ANYTHING.
yes he did, no he didn't, my failed superstar of choice is more infamous than your failed superstar of choice. my goodness.


----------

